# Sugino crankset on Kilo TT Pro



## hallin222 (Jun 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the Sugino cranks as seen on the Kilo TT Pro? I'm looking for a decent quality, but affordable all-black track crankset (including ring) for my new build and like these a lot. Note, I'd like to find them in a 170mm length. I like the fluid transition from spider to ring. Meaning, the ring isn't bolted to the backside like an afterthought or like a converted road double or triple. Althought the close-up pics on the BD webiste show this to possibly be exactly that. There looks to be a mounting area for an inner chainring.

I thought these might be the 'Messenger' cranks (at least the arms), but I hate the 'disc' look of the 'Mesenger' chainring, and prefer the open look like the ring on the Kilo TT Pro. Also, the Sugino website claims the Messenger cranks have a 45mm chainline. Shouldn't I be looking for a 42mm setup?

My starting point is one of the 60cm raw finish Stripper framesets with a black Mavic CXP22 wheelset, Thomson stem, Cinelli Pista bars, etc. I'll get some pics up once its closer to complete. I'm not looking for anything blingy, no bright neon colors, etc, just an all-business black & grey look.

Other crank suggestions welcomed. I'm 6'3", 220 lbs.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't have the time to look at this closely right now, but you might find what you want at the link. Also check out Andel cranks—I'm running one on a fixed and it looks like a good value.
http://stores.ebay.com/Bens-Cycle-S...256QQ_sidZ12702733QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking at the photos, I believe that they are just these inexpensive crank arms 
https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CR308Z01-Sugino+Single+Speed+Crank+Arm+Set.aspx


----------



## hallin222 (Jun 22, 2006)

skyphix said:


> Looking at the photos, I believe that they are just these inexpensive crank arms
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/prod...store/product/CG299A00-Sugino+Chain+Ring.aspx
> 
> I'll see if any of the LBS's have these available for comparable prices.
> ...


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, the Messenger crank is just the RD2--- a road double--- hence the odd chainline.... with a beefy-looking chainring bolted on. What you see is the RD2 with a normal looking ring. I purchased the same setup for my Soma (48T 130 BCD--- has to be the same setup). I purchased mine at speedgoat.




hallin222 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the Sugino cranks as seen on the Kilo TT Pro? I'm looking for a decent quality, but affordable all-black track crankset (including ring) for my new build and like these a lot. Note, I'd like to find them in a 170mm length. I like the fluid transition from spider to ring. Meaning, the ring isn't bolted to the backside like an afterthought or like a converted road double or triple. Althought the close-up pics on the BD webiste show this to possibly be exactly that. There looks to be a mounting area for an inner chainring.
> 
> I thought these might be the 'Messenger' cranks (at least the arms), but I hate the 'disc' look of the 'Mesenger' chainring, and prefer the open look like the ring on the Kilo TT Pro. Also, the Sugino website claims the Messenger cranks have a 45mm chainline. Shouldn't I be looking for a 42mm setup?
> 
> ...


----------



## hallin222 (Jun 22, 2006)

filtersweep said:


> If I am not mistaken, the Messenger crank is just the RD2--- a road double--- hence the odd chainline.... with a beefy-looking chainring bolted on. What you see is the RD2 with a normal looking ring. I purchased the same setup for my Soma (48T 130 BCD--- has to be the same setup). I purchased mine at speedgoat.


Yeah, I think the 'normal' look to the ring above, is acquired my that chainring having some amount of 'reverse dish' from the bolt face to the center of the teeth, allowing it to be mounted to the outer face of the arms. I suppose if this same style of dished chainring is used, almost ANY double crankarm could mated to it, assuming they have the same BCD.

Thanks for the discussion folks. This may open up my possible crank selection to some black 105 units and more.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Actually, the normal look is due to a 45mm chainline (assuming you have a 103 BB)-- it is not entirely perfect. I run it with no ill-results.




hallin222 said:


> Yeah, I think the 'normal' look to the ring above, is acquired my that chainring having some amount of 'reverse dish' from the bolt face to the center of the teeth, allowing it to be mounted to the outer face of the arms. I suppose if this same style of dished chainring is used, almost ANY double crankarm could mated to it, assuming they have the same BCD.
> 
> Thanks for the discussion folks. This may open up my possible crank selection to some black 105 units and more.


----------

